# Channel Your Mental Power Into A Force Of Muscular Conquest!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Have you ever had a workout where you were so feverishly driven and compelled, you felt you could, metaphorically, ???burn a hole through steel???? Where the weights you used all workout long felt ???light??? in your hands; as if the force flowing through you that moved the weights totally out-matched the iron???s ???attempt??? to overcome [...]

*Read More...*


----------

